# NetGear WN2000RPT Wifi Repeater, Range Extender Unboxing and Set up



## socrates (Oct 30, 2011)

> NetGear WN2000RPT Wifi Repeater, Range Extender Unboxing and Set up


 NetGear WN2000RPT Wifi Repeater, Range Extender Unboxing and Set up - YouTube


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 30, 2011)

is that yours?


----------



## socrates (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope I use a D-Link DSL 502T  Linksys WRT54G   I thought someone who might have a use for it if they are using that product or a related one.


----------

